# Kopieren von Litauischen Schriftzeichen von Word in Dreamweaver



## rukula (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo liebe Freunde, 

hat jemand schon einmal versucht einen in Word geschriebenen litauischen Text in einen HTML-Editor (Dreamweaver) zu kopieren? 

Bei mir tritt folgendes Problem auf:

Wenn ich den Text auswähle und in DW kopiere, sind alle Sonderzeichen weg. Die Html-Seite ist richtig auf litauisch eingestellt. Daran kann es nicht liegen, ich kann nämlich litauisch auch eintippen. Der Kopiervorgang funktioniert nur nicht.

Für einen Tipp wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße von rukula


----------



## needcoffee (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

hab soetwas noch nicht probiert. Wird der Text den im Browser richtig angezeigt?

/edit
Hab gerade gesehen, dass man in DW Worddokumente importieren kann, geht das nicht?
/edit

needcoffee...


----------



## rukula (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo needcoffe, 

der Browser zeigt die Sonderzeichen natürlich auch nicht an, da sie in DW gar nicht erst ankommen. Obwohl die Datei so eingestellt ist, dass die Zeichen erkannt und richtig dargestellt werden müßten. 

Nur wenn ich den Text vorher in Word als Html-Datei abspeichere und dann in DW kopiere, werden die Sonderzeichen richtig angezeigt, da Word sie maskiert. 

Vielleicht ist das meine einzige Alternative. (Seufz)

Gruß
rukula


----------



## needcoffee (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

konnte es mir schon denken, aber wollte mich lieber vergewissern. Wenn es mit dem Importieren auch nicht geht, was mich allerding wundert, wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben.

needcoffee...


----------

